# The phrase "Take up your cross"



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 31, 2005)

> Mark 8:34 And he called to him the crowd with his disciples and said to them, "If anyone would come after me, let him deny himself and take up his cross and follow me..."



Do we know anything about this phrase in first century Palestine? Was it a common saying at this time? If not, would Jesus' listeners have had any idea what he was talking about?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 31, 2005)

Crucifixion was rampant throughout the Roman Empire. Excavations are found through the empire still with men nailed to crosses, tied, etc. The concept of crucifixion would be as familiar to the modern contemporary of Christ in the Roman Empire as it would me saying to you, "Let's watch the Red Sox" in America. 

Denial in this way, is daily. I think, though, the concept of Christ making a criminal act part of a religious idea is indeed clever and shocking. Criminals are subdued - Christians are subdued and voluntarily so after regeneration.

[Edited on 10-31-2005 by webmaster]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 31, 2005)

Following Christ was an afront to Judaism. Rome ran Israel. Israel persecuted blasphemy. Blasphemy was subject to death, even crucifixion. Rejecting Judaism by saying that Christ was the messiah was (in their eyes) blasphemy. Hence, Jesus' statement 'pick up your cross daily and follow me'. Following Christ surely meant be prepared to be hung on a cross in my name because that is what it will bring, nails, sweat, blood and surely splinters.
\

[Edited on 10-31-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Following Christ surely meant be prepared to be hung on a cross in my name because that is what it will bring, nails, sweat, blood and surely splinters.
> 
> [Edited on 10-31-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------

